# What would you charge for this lot?



## JimMarshall (Jan 25, 2013)

Wondering what going rates are like versus other parts of the country?

2" Trigger or at tenant request.... price per push plus salt.


----------



## Drakeslayer (Feb 11, 2011)

$3100 per push. No shovels or sidewalks.


----------



## Buswell Forest (Jan 11, 2013)

Daaaaym!

Where does the snow go? 

What will you use to do the job, multiple pickups, 3 articulated loaders, airport snowblower??

I'm at $3,000 a push, at the least. I can see 4 14' pusher equipped loaders being there for 4 hours per push...16 x $200 an hour = $3200...and at least $400 of that will be fuel...then 16 hours of payroll, what, $288? More? Insurances, loader repairs and maintenance, having 2 at the shop as back-ups, and maybe a pickup doing clean-up...yeah, $3200 a push.

That's a monster of a lot. $19,200 per 12" storm. Not too shabby.


----------



## Drakeslayer (Feb 11, 2011)

You forgot profit for the owner of all of that equipment.


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

With salt,51,250.00 for the season.


----------



## JimMarshall (Jan 25, 2013)

Buswell Forest;1584427 said:


> Daaaaym!
> 
> Where does the snow go?
> 
> ...


You overestimate. 2 trucks can clear that and apply salt in about 3 hours......

I need to move. 3k a push is crazy money around here.


----------



## ducaticorse (Oct 16, 2012)

JimMarshall;1584942 said:


> You overestimate. 2 trucks can clear that and apply salt in about 3 hours......
> 
> I need to move. 3k a push is crazy money around here.


Not with anything over a few inches you can't. If you got whacked in a blizzard or otherwise heavy snow fall you'd be totally F'd there with two "trucks" unless they were dually one tons, and even then that would be pushing it with out a 2 speed skid with an eight foot box.


----------



## JimMarshall (Jan 25, 2013)

Obviously in higher snowfalls it takes longer, three hours is with dually one tons and 9.5 MVP plus..... Bumps to about 3.5 with 2500s and 8 foot straight blades.


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

ducaticorse;1584959 said:


> Not with anything over a few inches you can't. If you got whacked in a blizzard or otherwise heavy snow fall you'd be totally F'd there with two "trucks" unless they were dually one tons, and even then that would be pushing it with out a 2 speed skid with an eight foot box.


Going to have to agree with him this time.If you can get a seasonal on this then I'd go rent a loader for a few k and it will say you time and money in the long run.


----------



## JimMarshall (Jan 25, 2013)

We've done it for 10 years now. Landlord wants it kept at a per push price....


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

JimMarshall;1584993 said:


> We've done it for 10 years now. Landlord wants it kept at a per push price....


Perfect for quoting seasonal. Just take the 10 year average for a price then give them a 5 equal payment plan. Easy for them to budget for the winter.


----------



## ducaticorse (Oct 16, 2012)

JimMarshall;1584993 said:


> We've done it for 10 years now. Landlord wants it kept at a per push price....


You've got a ton of nice equipment, and experience. You say you've been doing this lot for ten years? Why are you asking what we would do it for, perspective?

May I ask what you currently price it out at?


----------



## JimMarshall (Jan 25, 2013)

ducaticorse;1585085 said:


> You've got a ton of nice equipment, and experience. You say you've been doing this lot for ten years? Why are you asking what we would do it for, perspective?
> 
> May I ask what you currently price it out at?


Geographical perspective. In this area I get a little less than 1/3 of the per push prices mentioned in this thread.

For perspective, the market is so saturated in the area I can hire a sub with a one ton and 8 foot plow for 40-45 an hour.


----------



## Buswell Forest (Jan 11, 2013)

I'd like to be there and watch you clear that whole thing with a straight blade duo in 3.5 hours.


----------



## JimMarshall (Jan 25, 2013)

It might be longer thn that, it's been several years since we used straight blades there


----------



## Buswell Forest (Jan 11, 2013)

That's a damn big account. I couldn't imagine attacking it with 2 straight blades.


----------



## thelettuceman (Nov 23, 2010)

Buswell Forest;1585319 said:


> That's a damn big account. I couldn't imagine attacking it with 2 straight blades.


Gotta agree with that!


----------



## fordpsd (Aug 23, 2008)

That's madness without a machine on anything over 2-4". And $40 is crazy for a sub. But then again the average of $50 around here isn't much better.


----------



## BCLoco (Jan 18, 2013)

From what I come up with on Google Earth, you've got just shy of 9 acres to clear, with the whole site being about 16.5 acres. I honestly can't imagine doing it in 3 hours with 2 trucks, but if you somehow manage it, then $1000 isn't bad. Especially if you found two of those $40/hour subs. You'd be pocketing $760 a push and wouldn't even have to get out of bed!

We clear a 3 acre lot (no shoveling, they have an employee clear the entrances) and it's 10k for the season up to 118" (300cm). We're at just over 50" for the season so far. It's $300 a push after that, which is cheap. Remember though, some years we make out pretty good with that 10k, so it's been a give-and-take situation. I'd like to see us start raising the rates next year, since we're a little on the cheap side right now.

To answer your question, around here that lot you're showing would likely be 35-40k up to 118", assuming you're responsible for what looks like pretty substantial walkways. Hard to guess what it would be per push with no contract. I wouldn't want to do it that way.


----------



## ducaticorse (Oct 16, 2012)

If I were one of those $40 an hour subs, I would make damn sure that lot took me and whomever was in the other truck 8 hours to finish.


----------



## Antlerart06 (Feb 28, 2011)

JimMarshall;1585115 said:


> Geographical perspective. In this area I get a little less than 1/3 of the per push prices mentioned in this thread.
> 
> For perspective, the market is so saturated in the area I can hire a sub with a one ton and 8 foot plow for 40-45 an hour.


I use to do one that size with 2 8.5' plows one a straight plow and a box plow on a truck 
1''-4'' snow avg was 3 hrs x 2 trucks I got 1200 per visit the lot was little over 8acres but this was in the 90s 
I think if I did it now I be double


----------



## kg26 (Feb 5, 2013)

What does per push mean I was taking bid on my drive way and the contractor said per push..


----------



## ducaticorse (Oct 16, 2012)

kg26;1586578 said:


> What does per push mean I was taking bid on my drive way and the contractor said per push..


per visit...........


----------



## TJSNOW (Jul 26, 2009)

ducaticorse;1585569 said:


> If I were one of those $40 an hour subs, I would make damn sure that lot took me and whomever was in the other truck 8 hours to finish.


You got that right......I never understood subs working for such a low rate...Beat the crap out of your truck, fuel, insurance all for $40-$50 an hour......



Buswell Forest;1585319 said:


> That's a damn big account. I couldn't imagine attacking it with 2 straight blades.


You are gonna get aboot an acre an hour out of a truck with a straight blade....So i think the OPs math is a little fuzzy........



JimMarshall;1584964 said:


> Obviously in higher snowfalls it takes longer, three hours is with dually one tons and 9.5 MVP plus..... Bumps to about 3.5 with 2500s and 8 foot straight blades.


You guys are the Plow Gods.......:salute:


----------



## kg26 (Feb 5, 2013)

Thank you sir, we had another guy come out and he quoted on a per inch increment to us that makes more sense. If the guy cant plow he may come 3-5 times in a 12' storm that's a lot of money $175, if he came out 5 times in the same storm. The contractor that came today said he comes out on a 2' trigger, and up to 5' is X then double for 6'' and the same rate at 8'. So snow fall of 5' =$35 and 6' is $70 8'= $105.


----------



## ladder6 (Feb 3, 2010)

For $40/hour subs, I would stay home and let them do all the work and still make a profit! Buswell has it right.


----------



## mwalsh9152 (Dec 30, 2008)

for $40 an hour subs, theres no way in hell that I would ever be a sub! Even at 55-60 Ive still made a decision not to beat my truck like that anymore.


----------

